# constant smell of food from night before



## collegegirl713 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello I was on here in 2009 for wetness around anus and strange smells. I took florastor for a couple of months, and most of my symptoms went away. But ever since I started my new job in May at a call center my symptoms have returned, and they are worst. I have noticed that I smell like what I eat from dinner all day the next day. It smells like the food and sometimes smells sour like garbage. Some days I have urgency and diarrhea. I do not eat meals at work, only crackers or fruit bars. Ive tried not eating meat at night, but sometimes I will still have smells. I have taken florastor and align, but I still have the wetness and smells. This has caused me great anxiety. I have to sit around people all day in a cubicle. I try to sit towards the back where people wont pass me but sometimes I have to sit somewhere different everyday.

I have gone to a gastro. When I told him about the smells he did not really address it. He told me that it was probably ibs and gave me samples of align. I have missed many days because of this. Ive wanted to quit my job many times. Mostly the symptoms make me really embarrassed. I know that some people know that the smells come from me. I'm not sure if this is fbo or leaky gas but I would like some advice. I feel like I have hit rock bottom. If anyone can relate or offer anything it would really help me.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you tried eating healthier foods? I'll wreak of poo if i eat like crap or drink beer. Whats you're diet consists of?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i get that, if i eat spaghetti bolognese i will wake up smelling oil and wine. try taking apple cider vinegar before you eat. for me it stops that sickly sweet smell.

do you get any pain or discomfort in the coccyx/sacrum when you sit? when your problems first went away, were you sitting less every day?


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

collegegirl,

you have to get rid of food that has preservatives and high fructose corn syrup..try a spoonful of apple cider vinegar(the unpasteurized kind)in a glass of water at night.Dont do this on an empty stomach or it will burn after many days.Continue with the florastar and align..

I found that with the florastar my smell went away,but if you have yeast issues,they will fight being killed off.So the smell will get worse before better.It MIGHT help to not eat meat-it did for me-.

Dont give up the smell Will go away when you find the right combination of probiotics and foods to eat...the problem is keeping it away.I'm living proof of that.Do not have leaky gas or garbage/poo smell anymore.

I have enrolled in school and even sit up front.I do not smell of poo anymore.Have to make sure i stay away from foods that trigger me off though.If I eat something I shouldn't I smell like hot garbage.


----------



## collegegirl713 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. I try to eat bland during the week. If I eat meat, I eat baked chicken and turkey, white rice, corn, carrots, or broccoli. When my symptoms went away years ago I did not work. I was in school full time so I did sit less than I do now. I have not noticed any pain in my scrum. I will try the apple cider vinegar.

To thickthighs1, can you tell me what you eat to keep the smells away?


----------



## Lauravictoria (Feb 18, 2014)

I know the truth! However, I have to be careful to tame my tongue! If they are telling you to change your diet and that works, then try it. If not, you need to get in touch with me: [email protected]

and let me tell you all about Jesus!!! I know exactly where the smell comes from, and it's not from food.

I'm sure their suggestions will work!!!


----------

